# I need a tech buddy, help with decissions and things. On Mac OS X.



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello, anyone else need a tech buddy? I need someone with an instant messenger.
Also I need help from them on things to do with computers ranging from minor webware to operating system construction (Web, SubProgs, Enhancers, Progs, etc.) you can have a free member ship to my site if you help me and are of help to me, meaning not just saying you'll help, but actually helping me with stuff I am doing advanced things like well lets see... I've done some Operating System changing, basically just rebuilding the Mac OS software, which I may add you will never hear of because it's only for me because I don't want to get in trouble. Mostly what I have been needing is help on... well easiest to hardest; My web site, I need lots of knowledge and things like that on it. Widgets, I make widgets for dashboard and someone who knows allot about widget creation and different programs and things about widgets and dashboard. Last is programs, I make computer programs, I was given the Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X book by Aaron Hillegass for my birthday and have been reading it and my friend who got me the book and knows all this already hasn't been feeling well so I need someone else who knows this book and knows how to use Xcode really well cause I've already made some programs on it i know the basics but not much i read chapter 2 of the book only and am basically teaching myself how to use it so yeah. Also, more then one tech buddy is great as long as you are awesome people and you know more then me then you qualify


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

I don't use instant messenger but if you still need help I would be happy to be of assistance


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

I could always use some help, what do you know?


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

Pretty much anything regarding web sites or Widgets (_which are actually mini web pages_)


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Do you use Wcode?


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

You don't really need a program to make Widgets. I've used Widgetarium in the past but again, it's really not necessary. I will play with Wcode though since you appear to be using it and we can proceed from there.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

Wcode has got to be the best widget making program, it's just making stuff easier like organizing it for you. You can find it on VersionTracker.com


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

That is just your opinion. It's got only two out of five stars from most people who have used it, so that's not saying much for the product. I don't even think it comes with a manual, but then what do you expect from someone whos _business_ e-mail starts off with "littledude" and is from gmail


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Methinks you two should go to PMs, IMs, some kind of Ms... No offense meant... There are just better media available for two-person conversations.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

I know Vegas, and yeah it is my opinion and you don't need a manual it's so easy and all the other ones I've tried sucked so, from what I've used it is the best.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know what PM is but I have almost every IM there is.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

and I don't know what any other Ms there might be...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PM = Private Message

www.meebo.com is an site that you can use all of your IMs in one go, even if you are not on your machine. Maybe that will help you two.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

That would be pointless and slow, I use Adium I already can use all my IMs in one.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

not pointless if you don't have that program  and if you are at school/work and not allowed to install any programs...


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

I am at work, I own this computer I install things all the time when ever I need to that's the whole point I install programs to help me get my work done. I buy programs and get pay programs free constantly and install them but mainly I get my programs from VersionTracker.com


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

where you get your stuff is illrelevant to me. My original post was for the other guy that said he doesn't use the IMs. if he doesn't have the programs he can use the site. and FYI it's not slow at all. Works just the same as the programs without installing them.


----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

How irronic that you two have had the longest conversation in this thread  

Methinks you two should go to PMs, IMs, some kind of Ms... No offense meant... There are just better media available for two-person conversations


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just trying to help others so they can contact him. I'm done.


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Flashback (Oct 14, 1999)

No problem Tidus, just thought it was funny that those talking about a "better" way to communicate ...were using _this forum_ instead of their own suggestions


----------



## Ayato Kamina (Oct 31, 2005)

... so is anyone gona help me? just wondering... I'm busy right now though, so ill be back later.


----------



## roadman (Mar 3, 2006)

Can you make your own widgets?


----------



## roadman (Mar 3, 2006)

I would like some help too. I'm no mechanic but if someone could answer me it would be swell.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

what kind of help roadman


----------



## roadman (Mar 3, 2006)

Tidus4Yuna

It should be simple but I haven't been able to figure out to keep from disconecting to the internet. About every 20 minutes I get a dialogue box asking me if I want to disconect. If I do nothing it disconects.

I searched the apple site for an answer and haven't found one yet. I'm using a new Emac if that helps.

Thank you for replying to this.

Roadman


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Go to System Preferences and click on the "Network" pane. Where it says "Show:" select your modem. Click on "PPP Options." Uncheck the boxes next to "Prompt every __ minutes to maintain connection" and "Disconnect if idle for __ minutes"

That should do it.


----------

